# Weird Glitches With Rebooting From Windows NT (10) or Ubuntu into FreeBSD With An AMD Radeon Graphics Card



## RedPhoenix (Oct 20, 2019)

So this is, for the first time in a long time (I've been passionately studying Operating Systems and using Windows, *BSD, and Linux, collectively, for at least 5-7 years), something Tech-related has confounded me... Whenever I reboot Ubuntu or Windows 10, each making use of my AMD Radeon Graphics Card (for context, Minecraft Shaders, which basically make your Laptop molten without a dedicated GPU, only work in Windows), and run startxfce4 from FreeBSD's Shell Prompt, everything works fine, as the Compositor and other such things start up to transition from CLI to GUI... But during that, it takes more than a few seconds, and shows whatever Operating System's Reboot/Splash Screen was showing (before Booting into FreeBSD) while starting X. What the...? What could be causing this.....? I determined it was OS-independent, by Rebooting from both Windows NT (10) and Ubuntu, and then Booting FreeBSD, then logging in, and starting X. But this only seems to happen when starting XFCE4, and not the default X Environment you would find in things like OpenBSD and FreeBSD, with only XTerm open (did I mention how much I like XTerm? ). So... Any ideas guys? This is weird. I think it might have something to due with artifacts left over on the Graphics Card. Or, *GASP*, my Graphics Card could be failing! :O Nevetheless, everything is otherwise flawless in FreeBSD, except for glitched GTK Window Decorations in XFCE... Maybe I should look into Lumina, since it was built with BSD in mind.  Oh, and I've themed XFCE with the Chicago 95 Theme, because I like to watch the 
	
	



```
world
```
 burn. :> Thanks for any insight guys.  Happy October, and remember... A Kernel Panic is basically a source for anxiety, aside from any disorders one may have. I have Autism, and I would know... A Kernel Panic is horrifying.


----------

